# Help with re-weighting a bait



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like I screwed up one of my new gliders, it isn't sitting correctly in the water. It is painted and cleared, I taped extra weigt in front of the front hook and it fixed the problem. Do I just drill out the bait, add the additional weight, fill with puddy, sand, seal, re-paint and seal?

Any suggestions would be appreciated....Newbe mistakes...ugh! it's the journey that fun, learning a lot.

Thanks,

MS


----------



## Barney (Jun 4, 2007)

What I like to do is drill a hole in the centerline of the bottom of the bait. Then insert the weight and with the bait stabilized with the bottom up, fill the hole with 30 minute epoxy. Wait a day then paint.

Barney


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

What I have done, in the past is that I drill a hole, put in whatever amount of lead, seal with some putty, not filling the hole completely. Fisnished it of with some epoxy, mixed with the same colour as the belly, and touched it up. It doesnt look 110% perfect, but I was in a rush 

Michael


----------



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

I've recently been experimenting with this same situation and I've already learned a lot. Since this is my first year building baits every bait is new and un-tested. Some have worked, some haven't. Weighting has been tricky on crankbaits for me. Without weighting they haven't worked well, and with too much weighting they end up sinking. For a point of reference I've been playing around with mostly poplar baits, some for muskie and some large walleye size baits. My muskie bait I weighted too much, although if I work if fast enough while casting it's not much of an issue, although I still wish it didn't sink on a pause. Keeping that in mind I tried to be conservative weighting my first few walleye sized baits. After sealing them I first tested them in the kitchen sink. I taped weights on the belly until they stayed under water when I pushed them under. Then I took one weight off and they still floated. I thought for sure they would still float after installing the weights (3 gram muzzleloader balls). I drilled the poplar where I had taped them on, filled the holes with epoxy, and then pushed epoxy putty into the area right on the surface of the holes. I then sanded and re-sealed (see before and after pictures below). The good news is that one of the two baits didn't work before weighting and does work after weighting. The bad news is that, even though I thought I was conservative with the weights, the bait that works slowly sinks. It floated in the kitchen and now sinks in the real world. Drilling the wood removed more buoyancy than I expected. I should have stopped two weight balls short of sinking, not one. The second mistake was when I tried to simply touch up the belly without re-painting. I failed miserably and now have decided just to start over and re-paint it. I don't mind the practice, but it looked good before I destroyed it. It's been a fun learning process and I get a little better with each one. Here are before and after pictures. Currently the one bait that works is re-painted with a white base coat and awaiting it's colors.

Travis


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Pikopath said:


> Fisnished it off with some epoxy, mixed with the same colour as the belly,


That's a great idea, thanks for the tip.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Reel Science said:


> I've recently been experimenting with this same situation and I've already learned a lot. Since this is my first year building baits every bait is new and un-tested. Some have worked, some haven't. Weighting has been tricky on crankbaits for me. Without weighting they haven't worked well, and with too much weighting they end up sinking. For a point of reference I've been playing around with mostly poplar baits, some for muskie and some large walleye size baits. My muskie bait I weighted too much, although if I work if fast enough while casting it's not much of an issue, although I still wish it didn't sink on a pause. Keeping that in mind I tried to be conservative weighting my first few walleye sized baits. After sealing them I first tested them in the kitchen sink. I taped weights on the belly until they stayed under water when I pushed them under. Then I took one weight off and they still floated. I thought for sure they would still float after installing the weights (3 gram muzzleloader balls). I drilled the poplar where I had taped them on, filled the holes with epoxy, and then pushed epoxy putty into the area right on the surface of the holes. I then sanded and re-sealed (see before and after pictures below). The good news is that one of the two baits didn't work before weighting and does work after weighting. The bad news is that, even though I thought I was conservative with the weights, the bait that works slowly sinks. It floated in the kitchen and now sinks in the real world. Drilling the wood removed more buoyancy than I expected. I should have stopped two weight balls short of sinking, not one. The second mistake was when I tried to simply touch up the belly without re-painting. I failed miserably and now have decided just to start over and re-paint it. I don't mind the practice, but it looked good before I destroyed it. It's been a fun learning process and I get a little better with each one. Here are before and after pictures. Currently the one bait that works is re-painted with a white base coat and awaiting it's colors.
> 
> Travis


Reel- Thanks for this info.... Gulp! I think I'm in for a treat with my first 5 that I've got on my drying wheel...

Although, I don't mind a slow sinking lure- I'm dying to know how these buggers will go!


----------

